# Christmas Emoticons



## Psyfira (Jan 17, 2010)

*Waves arms around frantically in the general direction of the hatt'ed ones*


----------



## Fluto (Jan 17, 2010)

+1


----------



## Hatsu (Jan 17, 2010)

I think the mods have forgotten they even used the Christmas emoticons.


----------



## MegaAce™ (Jan 17, 2010)

They're staying till the results are out.


----------



## Hatsu (Jan 17, 2010)

MegaAce™ said:
			
		

> They're staying till the results are out.


Really?


----------



## Fluto (Jan 17, 2010)

y is everyone doing this


----------



## lolzed (Jan 17, 2010)

why not?


----------



## Fluto (Jan 17, 2010)

sigh


----------



## Hatsu (Jan 17, 2010)

mezut360 said:
			
		

> sigh
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## tj_cool (Jan 17, 2010)

Hatsu said:
			
		

> *I'm spamming again!!!*


fix'd


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jan 17, 2010)

Antoligy's gonna _love_ this thread. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







But yeah...they can go now...wait, is anyone even there...?


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jan 17, 2010)

and this fool wants to get rid of it http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=199297&st=0


----------



## Gore (Jan 17, 2010)

Bladexdsl said:
			
		

> and this fool wants to get rid of it http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=199297&st=0


lol creep is so awesome lol


----------



## Fantasy Freak (Jan 21, 2010)

Lol this topic is full of win


----------



## zeromac (Jan 21, 2010)

creep has lost meaning ever since the retarded ones came out and people over using creep in general mostly this is caused by Hatsu


----------



## Hatsu (Jan 21, 2010)

zeromac said:
			
		

> creep has lost meaning ever since the retarded ones came out and people over using creep in general mostly this is caused by Hatsu


----------



## Destructobot (Jan 21, 2010)

had meaning?


----------



## zeromac (Jan 21, 2010)

Destructobot said:
			
		

> had meaning?


Yes a very unique meaning to different people


----------



## zuron7 (Jan 21, 2010)




----------



## Deleted_171835 (Jan 22, 2010)

zeromac said:
			
		

> creep has lost meaning ever since the *retarded ones* came out and people over using creep in general mostly this is caused by Hatsu


Excuse me. The moving eyebrows creep is awesome. How dare you!

The creep may be overused but it definitely has not lost meaning. _If it had any meaning to begin with..._


----------

